# Generation Adidas U12



## nbean3 (Apr 1, 2018)

I wanted to shout out to SoCal. Lots of great competitions this last week.
LAFC U12 went to Generation Adidas Cup and finished in 2nd place. They won all their games and never conceded a single goal during the tournament. Final game against Sporting KC ended 0-0, went to PKs with a 6 to 7 loss. 
Also big shout out to LA Galaxy for finishing with a strong 3rd place showing. 
It was a great weekend in Texas for SoCal. 
All us SoCal parents should be proud for the skills these kids are picking up competing against quality players week after week.


----------



## USC (Apr 1, 2018)

Congrats!  B2006 or B2007?


----------



## nbean3 (Apr 1, 2018)

USC said:


> Congrats!  B2006 or B2007?


B2006


----------



## MostlyDisappointed (Apr 1, 2018)

Can we get an LAFC parents' interpretation of what went down after the NYCFC match? That was some youth soccer hilarity.


----------

